# Blur[PC] stockt



## rocc (16. Juli 2010)

Erklärt mich für dumm weil ich noch niemand anderen mit dem Problem gefunden habe oder ich einfach der Erste/Einzige bin. Hier kurz und knapp:
Blur läuft mit 30 fps ziemlich flüssig, für meine Verhältnisse. Irgendwann, und das ist nicht streckenbedingt, hängt das Spiel für etwa 4 Sekunden komplett. Der Sound gerät in eine kurze Wiederholschleife. Danach läuft das Spiel für 1-3 Minuten flüssig weiter, bis der Fehler wieder auftritt. Sieht für mich irgendwie nach einem Streamingproblem oder sonstigem aus. 

Problem oder Lösung dazu bekannt?


System siehe SysProfile.

CPU-Kerne sind beide bei 100%, Grafikkarte wird unterdurchschnittlich warm und hat wohl nur so 75% Last. Energiesparplan: Höchstleistung, also kann Speed-Stepping auch ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Wenn beide Cores auf 100% sind, kanns sein dass die ab und zu mal nicht nachkommen, heißt es muss kurz angehalten werden, damit aufgeholt werden kann.
Wie siehts mit dem Temps der Cpu aus? Ram auslastung?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Juli 2010)

Wie sehen denn die Temps aus ?
Reagiert der PC wenn der besagte Fehler auftritt ?
Tritt es auch bei Prime / Furmark auf ?


----------



## rocc (16. Juli 2010)

Bisher konnte ich soein Problem noch nicht feststellen. Temperaturen für meine Notebookreihe typisch, von HP als "in Ordnung" ausgelegt. CPU 77°, GPU 96°. Bei anderen Spielen treten trotz dieser Temperaturen nicht solche Einbrüche oder quasi Totalausfälle auf. RAM-Auslastung... Wie kann ich die feststellen? Oder meint ihr die Speichernutzung?


----------



## The_Rock (16. Juli 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Wenn beide Cores auf 100% sind, kanns sein dass die ab und zu mal nicht nachkommen, heißt es muss kurz angehalten werden, damit aufgeholt werden kann.



Also so ein Verhalten wäre ziemlich unnormal. Würde in dem Fall nicht einfach die Framerate in den Keller sinken?

Versuch mal alle Hintergrundprogramme zu deaktivieren (insbesondere "real time scanner" a la Virensoftware o.ä.)

Ansonsten mal darauf achten, ob in der Zeit die Festplatte was macht. Für solche Hänger sind oft überlastete Festplatten schuld (weil irgendwas sie zusätzlich beansprucht, z.B. ein gerade fertiggestellter Download, Aufräumdienste, Virenscanner, usw)


----------



## kress (16. Juli 2010)

Den Task Manager mal im Spiel ab und zu nachschaun.
Währenddessen laufen lassen.


----------



## rocc (16. Juli 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Für solche Hänger sind oft überlastete Festplatten schuld (weil irgendwas sie zusätzlich beansprucht, z.B. ein gerade fertiggestellter Download)



Das OS (Win7) ist auf meiner internen SSD. Das Spiel läuft allerdings extern über ein eSATA-RAID-System, welches sich aber auch förmlich langweilt.



The_Rock schrieb:


> Versuch mal alle Hintergrundprogramme zu deaktivieren (insbesondere  "real time scanner" a la Virensoftware o.ä.)



Das System hat (fast) keine unnötigen Hintergrundprogramme. Alles umfassend konfiguriert.  Ich deaktiviere trotzdem grad eben AntiVir.

@kress: Bin gerade dabei. 


PS: Ist es normal, das Blur auch wenn ich auf den Desktop wechsle dauerhaft 100% der CPU für sich beansprucht? Ich war bis jetzt immer sehr angetan von der Rechenleistung meines P8400 und eher enttäuscht von der GraKa.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Juli 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Also so ein Verhalten wäre ziemlich unnormal. Würde in dem Fall nicht einfach die Framerate in den Keller sinken?


Es muss so sein , sonst hätte die Ressourcenverteilung(CPU-Zeit) vom Betriebssystem völlig versagt.


> Versuch mal alle Hintergrundprogramme zu deaktivieren (insbesondere "real time scanner" a la Virensoftware o.ä.)
> 
> Ansonsten mal darauf achten, ob in der Zeit die Festplatte was macht. Für solche Hänger sind oft überlastete Festplatten schuld (weil irgendwas sie zusätzlich beansprucht, z.B. ein gerade fertiggestellter Download)



Wenn nicht an dem Temps liegt würde ich mir auch mal die Speichernutzung , und Festplattenauslastung ansehen-> resmon.exe ->  im Hintergrund laufen lassen und nach so einem Hänger mal nachsehen ob die Festplatte am Limit ist.


----------



## The_Rock (16. Juli 2010)

Ich denke das ist normal (dass die Spiele auch aufm Desktop diese Auslastung beibehalten).

Kannst ja mal versuchen das Spiel auf die interne Platte zu installieren. Manche Spiele haben Probleme mit externen Platten (hatte mal so nen Fall, weiß aber nimmer welches Spiel)

Task Manager wie gesagt mal im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Beim nächsten Hänger dann auch auf den CPU-Verlauf gucken obs nen Einbruch gibt, oder ob er durchgehen bei 100% bleibt.

Edit: @oben
Also wenn im Hintergrund nichts weiter läuft, dürfte das Spiel doch nicht bei konstanten 30fps laufen und irgendwann ganz plötzlich hängen. Da müsste es doch auch zwischen den Hängern Anzeichen einer CPU Überlastung geben (sprich: extrem einbrechende Framerates).


----------



## rocc (16. Juli 2010)

Ich bringe die CPU gerade wieder auf Temperatur. Für hat es da irgendwie zu den Einbrüchen eine Verbindung..

Nein, CSS zum Beispiel nutzt minimiert nur etwa 30% und InGame dann wieder 100%. 

Mir fällt im Ressourcenmonitor gerade auf: svchost.exe (DcomLaunch) frisst 15%?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (16. Juli 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Also wenn im Hintergrund nichts weiter läuft, dürfte das Spiel doch nicht bei konstanten 30fps laufen und irgendwann ganz plötzlich hängen. Da müsste es doch auch zwischen den Hängern Anzeichen einer CPU Überlastung geben (sprich: extrem einbrechende Framerates).



Eine CPU Überbelastung zeigt sich normalerweise nicht durch Einbrüche in der Framerate sondern durch eine konstant niedrigere Framerate. Wenn aber eine andere Anwendung plötzlich viel CPU-Zeit braucht sinkt natürlich die Framerate aber nicht die Auslastung.

Über den svchost Prozess würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen .


----------



## The_Rock (16. Juli 2010)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Eine CPU Überbelastung zeigt sich normalerweise nicht durch Einbrüche in der Framerate sondern durch eine konstant niedrigere Framerate.



Gibt zwar auch Ausnahmen, aber gerade deswegen glaube ich ja nicht, dass das Spiel ein Problem mit der CPU hat. Die ganze Zeit hat sie keine Probleme und plötzlich "versagt" sie!? Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen - zumindest nicht ohne äußere Einflüsse (z.B. in Form von Hintergrundprogrammen). Sonst würden die Blur-Foren ja überquellen von solchen Berichten.
Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass man vorsichtshalber mal alle Hintergrundprogramme deaktivieren sollte.



> Wenn aber eine andere Anwendung plötzlich viel CPU-Zeit braucht sinkt natürlich die Framerate aber nicht die Auslastung.



Das is logisch.
Falls du dich auf das hier beziehst:


> Beim nächsten Hänger dann auch auf den CPU-Verlauf gucken obs nen Einbruch gibt, oder ob er durchgehen bei 100% bleibt.


Das sollte nur dazu dienen, um mögliche andere Fehlerquellen auszuschließen.
Wenn eine andere Anwendung schuld dran ist, wird die CPU natürlich bei 100% bleiben. Wenn diese jedoch einbricht, kann man eben nicht von einem "einfachen" Auslastungsproblem ausgehn (dann hängts wohl woanders im System).


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (17. Juli 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Wenn diese jedoch einbricht, kann man eben nicht von einem "einfachen" Auslastungsproblem ausgehn (dann hängts wohl woanders im System).


Bei mir war es meistens die völlig überlastete Festplatte die zu solchen Einbrüchen geführt hat.
Deswegen wäre die Festplattenauslastung / Speichernutzung (-> Auslagerungsdatei) ganz interessant.


----------



## kress (17. Juli 2010)

Der größte svchost ist meist Windows Aero. Das könntest du mal deaktivieren, falls es an ist.


----------



## rocc (18. Juli 2010)

So, entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit. Ich war das Wochenende auf einer kleinen LAN und hatte genug Zeit zum Testen. Also: Temperaturprobleme können ausgeschlossen werden da Zimmertemperatur anfangs auf 17°. Der Ressourcenmonitor zeigt durchschnittlich 1,5MB/s Datenzugriff auf meine externe HDD durch die Blur.exe an. Die CPU-Auslastung liegt während das Spielens vollständig auf 100%, keine Einbrüche bei den auftretenden Spielhängern. Weiter aufgefallen: Die Soundkarte(ob OnBoard oder meine X-FI-USB) spucken einen komischen Ton aus der leider schlecht zu beschreiben ist und welchen ich noch nie vorher gehört habe. Er klingt aber sehr nach einem InGame-Ton und nicht nach einer Fehlermeldung. Manchmal setzt das Bild komplett aus - also schwarzer Bildschirm - wird dann wieder weiß, schwarz und dann läuft es (kurzweilig) wieder. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an einen (fast) zurückgesetzten Bildschirmtreiber, obwohl der neuste Nvidia 257.21 installiert ist.

Ich habe das Spiel auch schon erneut installiert, keine Änderung.

LÖSUNG DES PROBLEMS: Neusten Patch für Blur runterladen.


----------

